# 2 error codes



## wazup79 (May 18, 2019)

Ok. So I'll try to make it brief. I was driving my car home yesterday when all of a sudden the car stopped running. Service engine light along with the low oil pressure light and Tcs icon went on. I pulled over shut the car off and turned it back on. No lights good to go. Spoke with a buddy he said sounded like a possible ground/wiring issue. Possibly the bumps on the road cause the wires to move a certain way therefore car stopped running. Next day drive to work and back no issue. Went out and as I was stopped at a red light playing with my key fob(removing and reinserting the key into the fob light to green and the car made 1 bang sound and I jerked forward. Continued driving everything seemed fine was making a left turn bam at the intersection var stopped running. All lights were on just wasnt going anywhere. Turned the car off and back on wouldn't turn over. Did that a few times then finally it started and I continued driving. Now I dont know if it was me driving cautiously but the car seemed a little sluggish and btw service engine soon light along with the TVs icon went on. Now the ses light is still on the other icon went off. Drove to autozone had the scanner put on and got three codes with 2 codes being the same. 1st code is p0345 camshaft position sensor a circuit (bank2)(the 1st code appeared 2x on print out) the 2nd code is p1778 transmission reverse ip circuit . What does this mean? Of it's a 2007 Nissan maxima 3.5 by se
Sorry it's so long wanted to send out as much info as I remembered.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It means you probably have a bad bank 2 camshaft position sensor (bank 2 would be the bank of cylinder closest to the radiator). They often fail when hot and will start working as they cool off. If they cause a misfire...and they usually do if they are bad...they can cause other codes to trigger. When replacing it, it is best to stick with genuine Nissan (P/N 23731-AL61D...MSRP $145 at the dealer or around $110 from online Nissan dealers like CourtesyParts.com or NissanPartsDeal.com). If you go to Rockauto.com, you can get Hitachi (P/N CPS0005), the OE part manufacturer for Nissan, for $44+shipping. Some of the aftermarket brands have been problematic when it comes to these parts. The sensor is held to the cylinder head by a single, 10MM head bolt. Erase the codes, road test and check to see if the transmission code re-appears before you start diagnosing that.


----------

